# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Emc to go - năng lượng cho ngày mới

## nguyenuyen

Lấy cảm hứng từ công thức năng lượng của nhà bác học vĩ đại Einstein: E=mc2, với mong muốn mang sáng tạo giúp chúng ta thành công trong cuộc sống. Mỗi sáng thức dậy bạn hãy khởi đầu bên ly cà phê E=mc2 chắc chắn với nguồn năng lượng bằng chính trọng lượng nhân đến 02 lần tốc độ ánh sáng trong môi trường chân không, sẽ giúp bạn trải nghiệm sâu sắc sự thăng hoa và thức tỉnh trong sáng tạo đến không ngờ. 




Công ty cổ phần Emc ra đời, ban đầu là những sản phẩm bột, hạt mang đến sự lựa chọn mới cho khách hàng trong nước và quốc tế. Bằng sự đột phá công nghệ trong quá trình rang xay với mô hình khép kín cùng công nghệ cao, đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn và chất lượng. Được đóng gói cẩn thận, sang trọng đến tận tay người tiêu dùng. Đó chính là “Kim chỉ nam” mà công ty chúng tôi hướng tới. Hiện nay, bằng những sản phẩm cao cấp, nguyên chất, hương vị riêng…EMC không những đã thống lĩnh được thị trường nội địa, chinh phục được những khách hàng khó tính nhất của Hồ Chí Minh, Miền Đông và Miền tây mà còn đối với cả thị trường quốc tế tại Newzelan, Autraslia,..


Do dòng cà phê hạt thô, hạt rang tẩm, và rang xay chỉ chiếm một phần đông người tiêu dùng gián tiếp, với sự bất tiện trong khâu pha chế tốn khá nhiều thời gian, EMC cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm Emc To Go giữa nhịp sống bận rộn của chúng ta. Để mỗi người được thưởng thức ly cà phê EMC “ Chính Điệu”. Thêm năng lượng ngập tràn ~ sáng tạo, hài hoà và phát triển bền vững. 



Mỗi ly cà phê EMC To Go là một công trình nghiên cứu vĩ đại bằng công nghệ chế biến và pha chế đặc biệt với mong muốn gửi đến khách hàng thân yêu như một lời tri ân chân thành, sâu sắc nhât. Với hàm lượng cafein đảm bảo tính khoa học sẽ đáp ứng được nhu cầu thị hiếu của người Việt.




Bên cạnh đó bạn có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn dành cho “gu” thưởng thức của các phái. Một nâu đá dành cho anh, và một nâu sữa cho em. Hãy nạp năng lượng cho chính mình và truyền cảm hứng cho những người thân trong ngày mới. Một công suất làm việc vượt trỗi để dẫn đường chúng ta thành công! Hãy là niềm đam mê EMC To Go của anh và em. . Cùng nhau tỏa sáng!

----------

